# Penn 4300SS Spool Hitting Rotor On Retreive



## Carolina Rebel (Aug 25, 2005)

Just as the title says, when in use the spool on this reel brushes against the rotor cup at the rearmost portion of its oscillation, making a little noise. Doesn't seem to affect it too badly, but its twin brother doesn't do it. Likewise the 4400SS I rebuilt doesn't do it, but the 4500SS I rebuilt does. 4300SS has a new teflon washer on the mainshaft, everything else is there (I have triple checked)......Any suggestions?


----------



## plotalot (Apr 27, 2009)

If you have another 4300SS which isn't rubbing, I'd like you to conduct an experiment to help isolate the source of the problem. Remove the spools using the quick release buttons on both reels and swap the spools between the two reels. Then post the results of the test. Is the same reel rubbing still or did the problem go with the spool to the previously smooth running reel?


----------



## seajay (Dec 18, 2005)

The spool sleeve washer may be missing? Part #060-716
Or you may not have the Rotor properly seated.?
There should be about 1/8 in. clearance between the Rotor and spool at the bottom of its stroke.


----------



## plotalot (Apr 27, 2009)

seajay said:


> The spool sleeve washer may be missing? Part #060-716
> Or you may not have the Rotor properly seated.?
> There should be about 1/8 in. clearance between the Rotor and spool at the bottom of its stroke.


Those were two of the three suspects I was going to bring up earlier. I was too tired to go into details. The other possibility could be that part#14-4300 didn't get replaced during the rebuild. Here's a link to the schematic and parts list if needed.http://www.pennreels.com/exp_views/spin/4300SS.pdf


----------



## Carolina Rebel (Aug 25, 2005)

Thanks for the replies guys, all pieces were accounted for though and rotor was seated properly. I have to say, when learning to work on reels it is priceless to have two of each one you're tinkering with. I fixed the problem, and without a second reel I would have never figured this out. 
I removed the spool/mainshaft as a unit and plugged them into a second parts reel (unless someone wants a permenant manual bail flip 4300SS, but thats another forum altogether). Worked fine, had plenty of clearance at back of oscillation. Did some science, and it turns out the crosswind arm, part #43 in the schematic, was out of adjustment somehow. The long, flat portion that is slotted to fit the crosswind roller (part #14) was closer to perpindicular to the base than it should have been, so after a little bending the whole thing is fine now. Unfortunately the 4500SS I have doing the same thing uses a different crosswind mechanism entirely, we'll see what we can do for that one.


----------



## plotalot (Apr 27, 2009)

Good to read that you were able to sort out your problem Reb. Now as far as your 4500 is concerned use your 4400 as a guide of how it should work. It won't be a direct comparison as it was with your 4300's but pretty darn close. The 4400, 4500 and 5500 are all basically the same reel just different in size.


----------



## Carolina Rebel (Aug 25, 2005)

4500 is sorted out, noticed rotor looked a tiny bit off kilter. Re-seated and tightened nut, problem solved. Now 4400's anti-reverse is skipping if I stop it hard, this in spite of a brand new ratchet and dog. 
God bless the Daiwa Black Golds.


----------



## seajay (Dec 18, 2005)

The A/R Design leaves some room for improvement. As it is not an instant lockup. I have foung that a Very minimal grease is needed and they work fine. Wish I could find an Older Diawa in the Penn 4300 size. That or just get a Penn Slammer? :fishing::beer:
Glad you figured out the problem with yours. They are simple to work on.


----------



## ole-crabby (Aug 18, 2009)

*reels*

The old 430ss didnt have any anti-reverse problems I have 5 not any problems with them. If you want a Diawa,look for the Tournment 1300ss, about the same size as the penn.jmho:fishing:


----------



## Carolina Rebel (Aug 25, 2005)

The 4300 has the anti-reverse assembly back in the gearbox, it seems to work alright. It wears out before anything else in the reel, just replace the dog and its good to go. I've got a 4400SS and a 4500SS with the anti-reverse dog/ratchet located beneath the rotor, and they leave alot to be desired. Got the 4400 fixed--pinched the arms together on the dog and its not skipping, for now. I'm thinking my mistake was putting any grease whatsoever on that mechanism, but I have never had any problems with other reels using this same setup (old Daiwa Procasters come to mind). 
Toughest little reel IMO would be a Daiwa Black Gold 10, they are a little larger than the 4300 but have metal frames, and are bulletproof. The Daiwa Tournament SS series is outstanding too, long cast spools, great drags, and outstanding mechanisms overall. The oscillating mechanism on these reels, which started in the mid-'80s, is still in use by Shimano on their high end reels to this day. I am going to invest in a couple SS 700s as soon as I get the funds.


----------

